# [Kaufempfehlung gesucht] Spinnrute circa 2 Meter, Wurfgewicht 5-20g



## tmoii (9. Januar 2019)

Hi zusammen.

Da mir bisher hier immer viele gute Tipps gegeben wurden versuch ich mal eure Meinungen bei folgendem Thema einzuholen.

Ich brauche wieder einmal eine Spinnrute, diesmal mit folgenden Eigenschaften:
- Länge: ca. 2,10m
- Wurfgewicht: ca. 5-20g
- Steckrute mit zwei Teilen
- Zielfisch: Hauptsächlich Barsche
- Preislich: Unter 50 Euro
- Edit: Geplante Köder: kleine Wobbler und Gummiköder an Jigköpfen

Folgende drei Ruten haben es bisher in meine engere Auswahl geschafft:
https://www.angelplatz.de/daiwa-ninja-spin-2-10m-5-20g--ad0730
https://www.angelplatz.de/iron-claw-high-v-s-702l-213-5-21g--ar0399
https://www.angelplatz.de/wft-xk-bone-spin-ml-2-10m-5-20g--ay0504

Die Daiwa Rute ist laut den Bildern eine MH Rute, also Medium-Hard. Eventuell ist das ja schon zu hart für Barsche?
Die Iron Claw Rute soll laut Berichten ganz gut sein, allerdings ist wohl der Rutenhalter nicht besonders hochwertig.
Zur WFT Rute habe ich kaum Infos oder Berichte gefunden.

Mit WFT oder Iron Claw (Sänger?) habe ich bisher überhaupt keine Erfahrung gemacht, Daiwa ist mir mit hoher Qualität bekannt.

*Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit diesen Ruten und kann eine Empfehlung geben? Gerne auch Tipps zu anderen Ruten die euch einfallen.*

Bonus-Frage: Könnt ihr euch die Daiwa Legalis LT 2500D als Rolle auf einer solchen Rute vorstellen oder ist die Rolle zu schwer?

Vielen Dank und Grüße,
tmoii


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Januar 2019)

Die Iron Claw HIV sind echt gut für ihren Preis!


----------



## alexpp (9. Januar 2019)

Die Daiwa 5-20g ist keine MH Rute, ist sicher nur kein passendes Bild zu der Rute.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (9. Januar 2019)

Bei den Vorgaben würde ich dir die Shimano Yasei Red in 2,10m und 9-15g empfehlen....
Fische ich selbst und ist ne klasse Rute die etwas mehr ab kann als drauf steht....


----------



## Peter_Piper (9. Januar 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Iron Claw HIV sind echt gut für ihren Preis!


Dem kann ich nur beipflichten. Ich würde allerdings die 4-18gr Version bevorzugen. 
Anstelle der Ninja möchte ich dir die Daiwa Exceller ans Herz legen. (leider knapp über Budget). Ich fische sie mit der alten 2500er Legalis und finde es sehr ausgewogen.
Allerdings könntest du noch erwähnen, welche Köder du fischen möchtest. Dann kann man die Rutenempfehlung besser eingrenzen.


----------



## tmoii (9. Januar 2019)

Danke für die Tipps bisher.

Die Berichte zur Iron Claw sind auch durchweg positiv, bis auf die "Plastik"-Qualität des Rutenhalters.
Danke für den Hinweis, dass die gezeigte Daiwa Rute keine MH ist, das wusste ich nicht.

@50er-Jäger Hast du einen Link zur Rute? Es gibt wohl mehrere Serien innerhalb der Shimano Yasei Red Ruten.

@Peter_Piper Hast du vielleicht auch einen Link zur Rute? Ich finde hierzu die Exceler Spin, allerdings nur mit 10-25g. Wenn möglich würde ich die 5g noch gerne mit abdecken.

Bezüglich Köder: Genau hab ich mir das noch nicht überlegt, aber da es auf Barsche geht wohl hauptsächlich keine Wobbler und Gummiköder an kleinen Jigköpfen.

Danke nochmal, ihr gebt echt super Hilfe hier.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (9. Januar 2019)

tmoii schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps bisher.
> 
> Die Berichte zur Iron Claw sind auch durchweg positiv, bis auf die "Plastik"-Qualität des Rutenhalters.
> Danke für den Hinweis, dass die gezeigte Daiwa Rute keine MH ist, das wusste ich nicht.
> ...




https://www.ebay.de/itm/SHIMANO-YAS...h=item361820e586:g:z54AAOSwUDla9ZON:rk:1:pf:0

diese hier meine ich, müsstest mal suchen ob die noch in 2,1m findest...
Ich würde meine aber auch sogar verkaufen falls du Interesse hast, da mir 2,1m doch etwas kurz sind und ich lieber auf 2,4m umsteigen würde....


----------



## Peter_Piper (9. Januar 2019)

Hi,
sorry, hatte im ersten Post überlesen, dass du die Köder schon erwähntest. Ich habe heute mal meinen Rutenwald durchforstet. Es ist die Dawa Exceler Jigger. Ich habe sie allerdings in 2,40m mit WG 5-25 gr.
Gibts z.B. HIER im Sale.
in 2,10 gibt es sie auch. Entweder mit WG 3-14gr oder mit WG 10-20gr. Die 3-14 gr Version lacht mich bei dem Preis gerade richtig an!


----------



## tmoii (10. Januar 2019)

@50er-Jäger Danke für den Link. Ich werde mir auch mal die 2,40er Version ansehen, die paar cm machen bei mir normal keinen (nachteiligen) Unterschied.

@Peter_Piper Du hattest schon recht, ich habe die Köder im ersten Post erst nach deiner Anfrage eingefügt, damit es jeder sehen kann.  Ich denke 5-25g abzudecken ist mir aktuell wichtiger als zwingend bei 2,10m zu bleiben. Ich werde mir also hier auch die 2,40 Variante ansehen, vielen Dank.
Ich bin seit gestern am suchen und würde am liebsten schon wieder viel zu viel kaufen. Wie das halt so ist mir unserem Hobby..


----------



## Peter_Piper (10. Januar 2019)

tmoii schrieb:


> Ich bin seit gestern am suchen und würde am liebsten schon wieder viel zu viel kaufen. Wie das halt so ist mir unserem Hobby..



Haben ist besser als brauchen!


----------



## Spaßfischer (10. Januar 2019)

Moin, gute Preisleistung hast du auch bei der Jackson Barschrute  schönes Stöckchen ...
https://www.angeln-shop.de/jackson-barschrute.html?s=23566


----------



## tmoii (10. Januar 2019)

Hallo @Spaßfischer , danke für deinen Tipp. Interessante Rute, die ich mir auch genauer ansehen werde.

Ich bin gerade hierüber gestolpert:
https://www.angel-domaene.de/wft-penzill-black-spear-drop-shot-2-10m-3-30-g--25159.html

3-30g ist schon eine ganze Breite. Kennt jemand die Rute und kann was dazu sagen?
Kennt überhaupt jemand WFT? Mir sagt der Hersteller bisher nichts leider.


----------



## Spaßfischer (10. Januar 2019)

tmoii schrieb:


> Hallo @Spaßfischer , danke für deinen Tipp. Interessante Rute, die ich mir auch genauer ansehen werde.
> 
> Ich bin gerade hierüber gestolpert:
> https://www.angel-domaene.de/wft-penzill-black-spear-drop-shot-2-10m-3-30-g--25159.html
> ...


Habe die penzill als baitcaster, gefällt mir nicht so gut ... Ist aber keine schlechte Rute. Wie gesagt bin von der Jackson sehr positiv überrascht. Aber das ist ja immer sehr subjektiv.


----------



## Peter_Piper (10. Januar 2019)

WFT, bzw. Penzill macht brauchbare Stöckchen. Haben meines Erachtens ein gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis. Gerade die Penzill Tomahawk macht Laune. Sind aber tendenziell leicht underrated. Mehr zu WFT findest du hier.


----------



## hanzz (10. Januar 2019)

tmoii schrieb:


> Hallo @Spaßfischer , danke für deinen Tipp. Interessante Rute, die ich mir auch genauer ansehen werde.
> 
> Ich bin gerade hierüber gestolpert:
> https://www.angel-domaene.de/wft-penzill-black-spear-drop-shot-2-10m-3-30-g--25159.html
> ...



WFT macht in meinen Augen schon tolle Ruten.
Wenn Du noch eine findest, dann rate ich eher zu einer Penzill Titan.
Hab sie in 4-15g und 7-28g.
Vertragen ein bisschen mehr. Im unteren WG Bereich eher etwas höher anszusetzen.
Bei der 4-15g ist sie gut ab 5g mit 2/3 inch Gummi zu fischen und z.B. einen 18g ASP Spinner kann ich beim Auswerfen durchziehen.

Ich fische damit auf Barsch am Rhein mit Gummis, Wobblern und Jigspinnern.
Tolle Barschruten für deinen Zweck.

Und mit beiden schon 70er Zander in Flüssen wie Rhein und Maas gebändigt.
Auf meinem Profilbild sieht man die 7-28g im Drill mit einem 87er Rapfen, war auch kein Problem.

Von der Black Spear Reihe hab ich eine Vertikalrute. in 12-48g
Eigentlich auch nicht schlecht. Aber mehr kenn ich von der Black Spear Reihe nicht.


----------

